# Ready for flower? pics



## mojomon (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunday these plants will be 5 weeks old. the tallest one is already just over a foot (the shortest at just under 10"), and I only have 3 feet under my light total headroom/clearance. I read that the plants can almost double in height during the first 3 weeks of flower, so should I wait another week to start 12/12, or should I start it this weekend?
Still not sure if I'm going to clone these or not, as it is my first crop and I don't want to take a chance of screwing it up...
Thanks anyone for advice on this---
MoJo


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup mojo plants are looking great bro. I would go ahead and start to flower them, they look like there ready. For clones bro I think you would be able to take some clones after your harvest just keep two of the best plants don't pull them out just cut off the buds and leave few leaves on the plant and veg them again. I'm not 100% sure if this works bro, but some say it does.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 12, 2005)

What bizzy suggests is what's called re-vegging.
For a beginner it's tricky.  Sometimes the plants don't make it, other times they go into a sort of "suspended animation" and don't do much of anything.
It's much easier to take clones before going to 12/12.

Anyway your plants look good to go.  Onward with flowering!


----------



## mojomon (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Biz and Guru, I will start flower cycle this weekend.  Hot Damn!

So Guru, I was reading one of your posts yesterday where you said to continue the veg nutes for the first few weeks of flower (was it 3 weeks?), prior to switching to bloom nutes.  I have 2 part GH Maxi series ("Gro" and "Bloom"), and have been using a reduced dose of Maxi Gro for veg, so as not to burn the plants.

The seedbank I bought these from said that both strains I have here ("Global Northern Light" and "Starlight"), will flower anywhere from 7-9 weeks, so I guess it won't be long now!  My gut is telling me to try the cloning thing on the next crop and not tempt fate on my first one.  I know that the plants will haver to recover from taking the clones, and I don't want to slow down the process this first time around.  (can you tell I'm jonesin' for my first yield or what?!).  I have a good supply of seeds and there is a strain called "Master Haze" that I want to try next, that is just sitting in my fridge and waiting to be sprouted.
Thanks for the info on cloning after harvest, I was actually going to ask you guys what you thought about that.  I suppose I could always experiment and see what happens after harvest.

Well, as always, I appreciate the guidance, and I will keep you posted!

Onward and Upward,
MoJo


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ganja I also heard when re-vegg a female plant might start producing male flowers if you stress it, which then you can cross it with another female plant and produce 100% female seeds? is this true? flowering a female plant for too long can cause seed production?

Mojo for maxi bro give them veg nuts for another 2-3 weeks before you go on bloom. The last 2weeks remember just clean water and you can mix some clearez for the last week of flower, it's a salt leaching solution. good luck


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 12, 2005)

Good luck man. I'm going to take a guess and say 4 female and 2 male.
I hope I dont jinx it.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Biz, I will go with the gro nutes for first few weeks of bloom.

Hey Diseased, I was guessing the same outcome, so maybe we can actually cancel out any jinx that way!  Of course, I'm also holding out a very unrealistic shred of hope that they are all females, but hey, a guy can dream can't he?

I gotta get some odor control, man, they are getting potent.  They are in an upstairs bedroom closet, and I can smell them when I come in the front door downstairs.  I can only imagine what it will be like in the coming weeks after flowering begins, and I don't even want to think about harvest time--Any recommendations?

MoJo


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 12, 2005)

Might want to think about building a small carbon filter. Or buy a shitload of Oust air freshener refills and tape them to the back of your fans. Like I am 
The outdoor scent really blends with the smell of the plants. But a filter or a ozone thing would be better probably. Mine dont smell that much.

One oust refill in the grow room and one in the central air conditioner ducts keeps my house smelling great.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Diseased, I will get soem oust and try it out--

What are the odds of getting all female plants?  Ever happen to you?

Just curious...


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

mojo you got some big nuts dude .i wouldnt stick my face on screen talking about this shit lol. sorry i cant answer anyones questions but a friend told me after me having 2 females last year and him having 2. and me having 3 this year and him having 2 he said that is a 1 in 100  chances but what do i know .and ganja said my friend had his head stuck up his patootie.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 18, 2005)

Skunk:
LOL, indeed. That's not my picture, and I don't have nuts anywhere near that big.

The photo is one of the esteemed author and American icon Kurt Vonnegut.  If you haven't read any of his books, do yourself a favor and do so, they are enlightening, to say the least.

My plants just started to show sex after almost 1 week in flower, and so far out of six, I have 2 males, 2 females and 2 that are unknown at this point.  

I'd say the laws of probability are right where they want to be...


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

i thought that was a funny lookin pic.lol.was bitting my toungue .he look like a dope smoker . oops dont want to insult anyone .i have learning disabilities as it is reading book makes me sleepy . but i did forget to mention the 9 plants all together in last 2 years was out of same goodie bag of seeds . no males so far . i wish i could show off my plants i dont have digital camera . i have web cam but my garden is 40 ft away. i dont smoke much at all. on probation rt now .im just gonna try to get xmas money 4 kids this year . tough being able to buy a decent xmas for 5 kids every year . hell with these gas prices i might not even be able to drive to walmart and get it . bye the time dec comes.lol.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 19, 2005)

Cost me 120 bucks to fill the truck up monday. Fuckin crazy.


----------



## skunk (Aug 19, 2005)

must be a dam ford then.


----------

